# Budget Living in Penang



## MiamiGreen (Aug 17, 2010)

If you are Coming alone Or couple.
The best way to save some money..

You can rent a room. Share an aprtment.
You just need to pay about RM300 to RM500 monthly
including.. electric bill , water and some wireless internet
is provided.

Food if you are not too choosie... 
Penang food will only cost you less than RM5 per meal.

Transport Most of the place is at walking distance.
But if you plan to go further up. Buses if I have not mistaken
about RM1 around the island.

Laundry RM3 Perkg

Buying Cheap household get it in place Like SunShine, Tesco will get cheaper
rate. Avoid COldstoraage which is always at the higher side.
If you can cook, go to market nearby, get yourself what you want 
at a very cheap price.

If you loves to read. There are always a book store where you can borrow book and 
don't have to buy it. RM2 to Rm3 per book For a week .

Do your own calculation.


----------



## Rod007 (Jan 7, 2009)

MiamiGreen said:


> If you are Coming alone Or couple.
> The best way to save some money..
> 
> You can rent a room. Share an aprtment.
> ...


Hi MG,

The RM300 to RM500 is that for sharing or renting outright? How much a one bedroom apartment would cost in a safe area?

Also, what would be the cost of Internet please?

Thanks in advance.

****


----------



## MiamiGreen (Aug 17, 2010)

Rod007 said:


> Hi MG,
> 
> The RM300 to RM500 is that for sharing or renting outright? How much a one bedroom apartment would cost in a safe area?
> 
> ...


Rod007,

For a budget living, you cant get a one bedroom apartment. You have to share a 
3 bedroom apartment either with other foreigner or the local. ==> Find Room For Rent / Room To Let in Malaysia, Kuala Lumpur, Ampang, Bangsar, Cheras, Setapak, Damansara, Petaling Jaya, Subang Jaya, and Penang -- CariBilik
room you can see most everywhere in penang island. And fr the internet you can pay 
the lowest of RM48/mth. But some apartment comes together with wireless connection.

For example a room in MiamiGreen will cost you more about RM700/mth
comes with Wireless/including utilites/aircon/facilitis ==> Miami Green Resort Condominium Owners Association
The room comes with a double bed ( so whether you come alone or with you girl
it cost you the same ). 
Advantge: near beach /most popular for Expat / 5 sar facilities
Disadvantage: in the middle of no where. You need to drive or get a bus 
to the town ( 20 minutes )

I hope it helps


----------

